# my super red arowana



## kojing (Mar 14, 2006)

My super red asian arowana

-My super red asian aro was micro-tagged; birthdate was on Feb 4, '06; imported directly from an aro farm in Asia.
-Currently 20 - 22 cm long
-The tank is around 6 -7 feets long as she is still growing
- I did not use special light to intensify the fish colour, so the fish looked pale.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

The attachments are just fine and the photos are beautiful!

What is the length of that fish?


----------



## kojing (Mar 14, 2006)

Born on Feb 4, '06 as indicated on his(her) certificate.

Currently around 20 - 22 cm long. I did not use a ruler to measure the fish, so I could be wrong.


kojing


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

Kojing.. i moved the post since its got nothing to do with the contest page as you said yourself.
I've posted it in its own thread.

Edit: Okay...try not to double post please..

Nice fish you got there..hope it colours up more as it grows out from being a juvy...the scales and head look nice...but i feel the rear tail is a tad bit too long. Still nice fish nevertheless..


----------



## kojing (Mar 14, 2006)

ranmasatome said:


> Kojing.. i moved the post since its got nothing to do with the contest page as you said yourself.
> I've posted it in its own thread.
> 
> Edit: Okay...try not to double post please..
> ...


No problem.. i was quite confused when there were two sections for members to post their pictures. That's why i posted them twice. 

hmm... I have a friend from Singapore currently breeding some nice asian aros. She complaint that my fish's fins could be a bit longer. I don't know which comment is correct now ????

My fish is only 3 to 4 months old, her colour will be more intense for sure.

kojing


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

she said fins or tail? it works out the same..haha


----------



## kojing (Mar 14, 2006)

ranmasatome said:


> she said fins or tail? it works out the same..haha


Haha  She said the tail was right and proportional to the body size, only that the fin (I believe the dorsal) could be a bit longer.

I posted my pic to arofanatics.com and got some feedback from members there. They said my fish's fins and tail were at the right sizes however. 

If you look at carefully, my fish actually has a very nice spoonhead, but some people did not like it and they complaint it in their feedback. So I guess it's up to individual's taste and style after all. 

kojing


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

Yeah.. i personally like spoonheads..
i like the back of all 3 fins to form a nice continuous arrow-shape almost..
so whether shorter tail or longer fins.. its more of attaining that shape..for me personally.
but lets see how it looks like when it matures..things change..so no worries. It still is a great specimen.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

amazing I wish my silver was super red


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

shark said:


> amazing I wish my silver was super red


Just take out $900, I can turn your silver into super red


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

LOL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

kojing said:


> Born on Feb 4, '06 as indicated on his(her) certificate.
> 
> Currently around 20 - 22 cm long. I did not use a ruler to measure the fish, so I could be wrong.
> 
> kojing





kojing said:


> No problem.. i was quite confused when there were two sections for members to post their pictures. That's why i posted them twice.
> 
> hmm... I have a friend from Singapore currently breeding some nice asian aros. She complaint that my fish's fins could be a bit longer. I don't know which comment is correct now ????
> 
> ...


I am lost here, one post you said it was born in 2006 and one post you said it is only 3-4 months old!

Which one is true???

Nice fish btw!


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

nice fish. i'd go with it being a few months old. it would be much bigger if it was born in 06, i think. i'm no expert or anything though


----------



## Abner (Apr 7, 2009)

bluekrissyspikes said:


> nice fish. i'd go with it being a few months old. it would be much bigger if it was born in 06, i think. i'm no expert or anything though


uh..the first post is dated 2006 thus the fish was only 3-4 months old which is why it's so small in the pics...i hope it's gotten bigger by now..maybe we get a post letting us know if it is still alive ( i hope it is)


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

oh...lol. i didn't check the date. digging for buried treasures?..


----------



## Abner (Apr 7, 2009)

lol...i know what u mean i do the same thing


----------



## Marowana (Jul 28, 2009)

Any updated pics?


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

hehe........ Marowana!!!!!! 
That's the best screen name ever!! lmao


----------

